# meat hooks



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Meat hooks! cheap!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Shaweet!! Another great tutorial! This is definitely going on the short list.

Thanks a mill.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

love it! looks like i will be hitting the hardware and dollar store today! ec


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

again another super easy prop! Thanks.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have no idea how you think of these things. I want to eat your brain.


(I WAS sad though when you didn't put your hand in front of the heat gun to make sure it's hot).


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

lol...I edited that out several times. its a terrible habit. this one is actually about two months old, I stocked a few up because I knew Id be crazy busy closer to opening, I was right. I open tomorrow and I will be here....late.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Allan for posting these each week just what the haunt needs this time of year. I subscribed to your channel last week as well. Keep up the great work as long as you can I know many here appreciate it !


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Allen- my kids sat and watched about 3 of your tutorials with me...I dunno why they sat for so long watching Halloween stuff (a first) , but it was a nice moment. They think you are brilliant and can't believe a person can make fake weapons and hooks. They thought you have to buy them at a store. Thanks!


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely going to use this! Another great tutorial sir!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

AWESOME! And not a moment too soon either! I wanted to make a meat hook for the butcher costume in my home haunt. He will be wearing a a rusty chain wrapped around him with the meat hook and a corpse head on it. Thanks for making my life so much easier! I had no idea how I was going to make a meat hook until now


----------



## nikjay (Jul 10, 2011)

Great vid. Really cool, cheap idea.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Allen, you have done it again. I don't think you realize the positive impact you are having on us home haunters. You complete us. lol


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Clever Idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats awsome could i use galvinized steel tho because I rather use up all of the wire i have still


----------



## wikathie (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing. I am learning and having so much fun while doing so.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow dont know how you come up with it but keep em coming ideas are great


----------

